# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Wo Rula ker Hans Na Paya Der Tak

## raiazlan

Wo Rula ker Hans Na Paya Der Tak 
Jab Mein Ro ker Muskuraya Der Tak 

Bhulna Bhi Chaha Ager Usko Kabhi 
Aur Bhi Wo Yaad Aya Der Tak 

Bhuke Bachon Ki Tasali Ke Liye 
Maa Ne Phir Pani Pakaya Der Tak 

Gun Gunata Ja Raha Tha ik Faqir 
Dhoop Rehti Hai Na Saya Der Tak

----------


## villies

gud stuff.. thax for sharing

----------


## Miss_Sweet

very nice one...

----------


## RAHEN

nice one..thanks 4 sharing...

----------

